# My best friend Babe



## moosehead (Dec 28, 2018)

Way back in 1946 my Father brought home a pup from the police department, where she was born.

I named her Babe and she was my best friend. As she grew up she developed a personality that was comical as she would do things that a dog wouldn't normally do...such as love to get into the bathtub with me and splash around, making a mess...we both would get into trouble for that.

She loved carrots and would hold them between her paws and chew them down to the end. When finished she would take the end of the carrot and put the end into one of my shoes. 

On my Mom's birthday we bought her a cake and hid it in the hall closet .When she got home Babe ran to the closet and stood there waiting for Mom to get the hint that there was something in there that really looked good. So much for the surprise.

Anyway, one night, after being outside to do whatever, she came in for the night and we prepared for bed. Babe always slept with me and was very much my dog.

She lay on my bed and I couldn't get to sleep due to this odor coming from somewhere.

I got up and went out into the hall awakening my Mom as the smell was somewhat overpowering. We walked about the house, Babe following us to see what we were up to. 

We checked everywhere, as did Babe, and could not find the odor.

Eventually Babe, being bored with the hunt, wandered away....as did the smell.

So, we followed Babe and, sure enough, it was coming from her. She had "encountered" a skunk! 

She got a tomato juice bath, much to her chagrin. 

Then there was the day she found an injured bird. I was doing my homework, as I recall, and she came into the house from the yard, barking. She would run outside, come back in and bark. I followed her and she took me to a spot behind a bush and there was a bird lying there, absolutely petrified.

I got my Mom and she went out, brought the bird in and nursed it back to health.

Babe and I were together for 16 years before she died from a cancerous tumor. That was a terrible day and it still bothers me now.

I still miss her. Never had a dog again, and probably never will. She was wonderful.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2018)

Beautiful story moosehead. We lost our dog 7 years ago and we still miss her like crazy.


----------



## moosehead (Dec 28, 2018)

Isn't it amazing how attached one can become to a pet. Babe was certainly special in my eyes and I used to talk to her and she always listened as if she knew what I was saying. She brought so much happiness to me and, after a "problem" with my father, we ran away from home. It was snowing and a very cold night. We were heading to my Grandmothers which was a rather long distance away. After walking for some time Babe stopped and looked up at me as if to ask what in heck are we doing.....She also was having problems with her paws  as it was so snowy and cold. I picked her up and opened my jacket and held her close to me. We sat down on a park bench, just Babe and me in the snow....I was so sad. Babe looked at me, licked my face and all was right with the world......


----------

